# Drooping fins has me worried



## CeCe (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had my fish for about a month now, he was originally in a bowl but about 2 weeks ago I switched him over to a 2 gallon tank. I use water conditioner and installed a heater a week ago.

He fins started to open up finally after being in the awful pet store conditions, but now his fins seem to be drooping extremely low and they are clamped together unless i put him in front of a mirror. He also has always been tilted like 30 degrees in one direction when hes still, but it doesn't seem to be swim bladder. I have treated him with peas and he isn't overfed. He has no problems eating or anything. 
Some of the time he will just stop moving all together (he seems to be moving around a bit more today), including the pectoral fins and I think hes dead, till i move my finger around in front of him. I'm not sure if this is normal : /
Other than that he seems fine.

I tried to get a picture of his fins, but the lighitng is awful and when im near the glass he wont stay still. so I snapped this with my phone.. you can kind of see.

Thoughts?

EDIITT:: Right after I posted this (I cleaned out his tank) he suddenly seems fine? hes swimming around happily and his fins seem to have opened a bit. Something must of been up with the water?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....

The tilting may be due to the weight of the fins and normal/expected...

In the 2gal filtered tank-water changes of twice weekly 50%...1-50% water only and 1-50% to include the substrate should maintain the water quality for a single adult Betta.....
Maintain the water temp in the 76-80F
Filter media-give this a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month with a water change.....

One the best first line treatments..as you have found out....water change....with like temp dechlorinated water.......

Good that he perked up for you......


----------



## CeCe (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks
hes my first fish (besides a carnival goldfish hah) so I hope he turns out all right


----------

